# DG's AMS 1ad,4ad and Decavol log



## ZECH (Feb 24, 2009)

Since Prince is coming out with a new PH product, I thought I would post this here to let people get some info on it. I am not running it solo, so it will be hard to tell what does what, but the 1ad should convert nicely at an appropiate dose. The 4ad is to counter the larthagy from the 1ad and the dv is will convert to deca and will add nicely to the gains. It will start tomorrow.
The AI cycle support and MN lipid stabil is for cholesterol and lipid control. From past experience, I know that the old 1ad and 4ad screwed with my lipids and I expect this to do the same. Any questions, jus ask.


Here is a list of supps I have for the cycle:
AMS 1ad
AMS 4ad
AMS Decavol

Fish Oil
AI Cycle Support
CL Green Bulge
Primordial Performance Endoamp
Scivation Xtend
CL Purple Wraath
AI Chaos
AI/Nimbus Poseidon
GD Deisel test 2010
GD Sunami
MN Lipid stabil 
& MN Peak Beta if wanted.

Post Cycle:
AMS AromX
AI Stoked 
Designer Supps Lean X
Torem/Nolva if needed


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi!1 don't understand it, I Jus'd the "Search" function, and wrote: DecaVol.
Then there came a few threads up.
So I "Click'd" on this one Here,Call'd: DG's AMS 1ad,4ad and Decavol log.
Hmmm??? There is only this one Post, telling about the support supps.
going to be use'd in the "cycle" ???  
O.B.S.  No Log ,,nothing but this one Post.
Strange????
Q. Am I doing somthing "Wrong" ????
DV.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 21, 2010)

I never kept track of the log.
I had several bottles of each and had plenty for a good cycle. I did experience some strength gains and some size increases. The products do work but rather expensive at the dose you will need. 
Check ironmaglabs. They run some good specials.
http://www.ironmaglabs.com/


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 22, 2010)

Aahh.. Than I understand. good enough. No Problem then.
hhmm.. dg806. I've got one of each: 4-AD,and DecaVol.
I've allso got 1½ bottel of Pro Stanozol (90 cap @ 25mg.)
I'm thinking of Running Prostanozol ( its NON aromatising,Zero Estrogen).
Is it A "Smart" choise running the 4-AD allong.'
I'm thinking the 4-AD is A kind of "Wet" PH'. and I have A littel "Issue"/flare for Gyno.
Will the Anti Estrogenic of the Pro Stanozol, "kill" the eventually littel Estro from the 4-AD. Q.Is it smart to run them Togheter. "stack kind"
Ps. Got some Novedex XT,and Hyperdrol X2 (6-Bromo) for PCT, (and IF needed- Formestane.) How does that sounds.
Don't know about the DecaVol, I wont stack too Many things,at once.
this will be my 3 rd. Cycle.
the first were Pro Stanozol Solo
second were Pro Stanosol and "Slin" ( I'm Diabetic type 1, = Slin user)
Ps offcourse I'd use'd Protein,kreatin,colostrum,BCAA's as Support "Stuff"

Ohh by the way, I will also use CEL,Cycle Assist in the Pro stanozol,4-AD cycle.
OBS. the 4-AD is: (4-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one) 60 cap. @ 200mg 
Enhance Complex: Stinging Nettle: 100 mg.
1,4,6 etioallocholan dione: 5 mg.
Luteolin: 3 mg.
Standizised Froskolin: 10 mg.
Piperine: 2 mg.
Sodium caprylate: 100 mg.

(Name it BC it's the littel "older" version of 4-AD , (today its DianeDrone I think??)
HOPE!!! you will/Can give me A word on what YOU Think,of my "Plan"
THanks!! in Front.
And Have A NICE Day !!!
DV....????
O.B.S. the label on the 4-AD says. 3-6 caps A day,cycle 4-6 weeks.
(NEVER over 6 Cap a Day MAX!!).
I'm thinking of A short Cycle  max. 4 weeks (30 days)
maybee @  3 caps of 4-AD ED
and Pro Stanozol from 50 mg.  up to a 150 mg. A day ( maybee A littel Higer mg.-
depend on how it goes)   
Ps. PH's Work WERRY WELL on Mee,  ( maybee BC of the 22 iU slin(24Hslow Kind)EEV


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## ZECH (Mar 24, 2010)

this 4ad is not as strong as the original 4ad. You can always stop taking it if you notice any problems. But the 1ad and 4ad will make a good stack. I think I would keep it at that as it will make it easier to determine what is giving you trouble if you do have any. When you throw 3 or 4 together, its hard to do. Also, to see much from this I would not run it any shorter than 4 weeks. 6 wks would be better.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 24, 2010)

*BIG ThanX' !!!*



dg806 said:


> this 4ad is not as strong as the original 4ad. You can always stop taking it if you notice any problems. But the 1ad and 4ad will make a good stack. I think I would keep it at that as it will make it easier to determine what is giving you trouble if you do have any. When you throw 3 or 4 together, its hard to do. Also, to see much from this I would not run it any shorter than 4 weeks. 6 wks would be better.


 
"GREAT" Thanks for Respond !!!

Well OK,so You Know the 4-AD I've Got.
The Pro Stanozol kind Is:
 90 cap. @ 25 mg.
{3,2-c}pyrazol-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol.
(Obs. not New'r Ester Kind.)

 I will "only" Cycle The Pro Stanozol. and the 4-AD.
the Q. is:  4-AD can "convert/Aromatise" to "SOME" Estrogen
. Will the Pro Stanozol.  eventually Slow or Stop this from appear.
(Got Some Gynno "Prone/flare/Issues").

So isn't it Good to Run Those Two together.
BC. Pro Stanozol = Reprtitioning Agent "Dry Cut kind"
and 4-AD =  "Wet Size Kind".

So they can "combat"/"work"/cover for each other.

I Will "Only" run the two above mensionet

About 1-AD, CAN'T Get it,or ANY other PH' or other "Stuff" AT ALL!!!!!.
And do NOW know I've should have got the 1-AD ,,Not the 4-AD(Damn')
(Private Institution "issues") (Damn' x2)

BUT!!!
 DO HAVE (hold On Now):2 Novedex Xt,1 HyperDrolX2, 1MassFX,
1Formestane (BCS Labs"z"??).
And: 1 DecaVol, 1 Furazadrol(Axis), 1 Tren Cyclo(infinite Labs).1 APLODAN,1 Leukick(Muscle tech/shit stuff and Expensive like Hell)"sorry".
oh!! and 1 Animal STAK2(Universal). ½ a bottel Axis HT(BSN). 1 VIRALOID.
(Vyotec). ½ A bottel: HydroMesterone.

Guess Thats About IT!!!!   CrazYY/COOL Stock UP pillle.. ha'''

Support "Stuff" :1Tribulus,1 Cycle Assist(CEL),(Cycle Support."smallOz kind
-from:them who make Stoke & PCT assist".)1 Ecdysterone.
Protein ""stuff"" 1Anadraulic State,1 Ana Pro Blend(EST,with "Propadrol-in it). Muscel Milk with Colustrom,3 Lean Dessert(BSN)

gotta Go, Dinner Time, Post the "Ending" later (Sorry)


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 24, 2010)

*The Post,(continued)*

Edit: OBS. Have Added A LOT to the Quote Text,please Read.





DANISH VIKING said:


> "GREAT" Thanks for Respond !!!
> 
> Well OK,so You Know the 4-AD I've Got.
> The Pro Stanozol kind Is:
> ...


 
So as you Can See, It's NOT that Big Problem with I CAN'T order ANYTHING!!! for A year or 3. + -  HeHe... Think I've Got what I Need
( Ok some of the products are A bit Old..by Now...1-2 Years, but Most Important..: They ARE sealed still.

All these Things gives me 100 of Thousand of combination "Stack" Opportunities,,, Take You'r Pick,,... I've Got It!!!!..
So can Do Lots of Lots of "Cycles" !!! Dont you Think?.
AND I DO Know about "Off Periods etc..etc.. and Importense' of PCT !!!

Back to my Q. Wise to Run. Pro Stanozol (dry/Cut). with 4-AD(wet/Zise)
and HyperdrolX2(6-Bromo),Novedex XT. for PCT... Does it Sounds OK.
too You.
And Again BIG THANKS!!! for taking you'r time to Help me Out Here.
( Sorry for the Mega Text Reading you had to Go Thru here).
""This Post Ran OF with Mee""" 

Now IF!!! you see Some GOOD kind of "Cycle Stacks"(Combinations),- Somthing You Know Goes Werry Well Together. Then PLEASE!!! be Kind-
and Feel Free ,to tell(learn) me That.

ANY!! Input Are werry WELCOME, And IMPORTENT to/for Me. (as you can-
See, With All that "Stuff". 
(Ps. I Know some are Sh!t, But some are Allso werry Solid Products,-
just A shame I've for most kinds "Only" got One Bottel, Exept the Novedex XT (got 2 of Them).

PPs. O.B.S. Moderator, CAN?/will you Please HELP,mabee Moving this "Thread/my Posts" to the Real Anabolic zone/Forum.
As I Might get more responces to my/ Big Q's on Combinations etc...-
And BIG "Writing Here".. We are Talking HOURS ..of Writing. Guess You Can See That!!! ( and Gallons of Coffee) Hehe...
(THANKS!!!!)
Regards:
DV.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 26, 2010)

The 4ad has the potential to convert to estrogen. 
Not familiar with the pro stan you have. Any good AI will work though. Ams's arom x or 6-oxo would work or you could go with a real AI if you wish.
I did not take any during cycle and didn't have a problem. But I'm not prone to gyno issues.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 28, 2010)

ooOOKay  "dg806" !!!
How about I just  Dump the 4-AD. And...
Switch it straight Out With :  DecaVol.
It should be A more Side Effect Free "Profile."  (According to the Add's)

Ps. Are "ON" the Pro Stanozol, 5 day's inn.
But have taken 1(One) 4-AD  Just this Afternoon,and 1(One) 4-AD here Late Evning.
Make the Change First Thing in the Morning.
Does it seems Better Then???

Pro Stanozol & DecaVol.
Obs. The "Pro Stanozol"  is A (Mild) PH' to Pro StanozolOL  "Winstrol" (AAS)

Well as it Goes by now, I feel Realy OK!!! Dose are up to 125 mg. By Now. 
morning: 2 x 25 mg.   Afternoon: 2 x 25 mg.  & Night: 1 x 25 mg.

Ps. Had tottaly Forgotten the "Wellbeing" of "ON" cycle. (Feel "GREAT")
Tomorrow the Hard !!! Training starts Up.
Are going to "ramp" the Dose up HIGH, on this "Short" Cycle.
Post more Later.
Again: Big THANKS!!!   4 the Help and Advise.
NICE of You!!!
DV.


----------

